# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU ĐẶC BIỆT PHÁP – BỈ – ĐỨC – HÀ LAN ( 10 Ngày / 9 Đêm )

## dulichvietnam247

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU ĐẶC BIỆT PHÁP – BỈ – ĐỨC – HÀ LAN ( 10 Ngày / 9 Đêm )*: Thăm quan các quốc gia  :tongue: háp - Luxemburg - Bỉ - Đức - Hà Lan với những danh thắng, thành phố nổi tiếng PARIS – BRUSSELS - COLOGNE – BONN - ROTTERDAM – LAHAYE – AMSTERDAM
LỊCH TRÌNH

NGÀY 1: DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU: VIỆT NAM – PARIS (ĂN Tối )
Xe và hướng dẫn viên của công ty đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất/Hà Nội. Hướng dẫn viên giúp đoàn làm thủ tục đáp máy bay đi Paris. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

NGÀY 2: DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU: PARIS – THAM QUAN THÀNH PHỐ ( Ăn sáng/ trưa/ tối )
Đoàn đến Paris. Làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn ăn sáng. Đoàn bắt đầu tham quan:
Pantheon – điện thờ các vĩ nhân nổi tiếng của nước Pháp.
Nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris - Notre Dame de Paris – được biết đến qua tác phẩm “Thằng Gù Trong Nhà Thờ Đức Bà” của nhà văn hào Victor Hugo viết vào năm 1831. 
Toán thị chín Paris (Hotel De Viile).
Quảng trường Vendome.
Opera – Viện hàn lâm quốc gia âm nhạc Pháp với lối kiến trúc cổ kính đẹp nhất Châu Âu.
Ăn trưa.
Sau bữa trưa, đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
Du thuyền trên sông Seine.
Avenue Des Champs Elysées – đại lộ Thiên Đàng cái tên mà người Pháp thường ca ngợi và tự hào là đại lộ đẹp nhất thế giới và còn là đại lộ sầm uất nhất tại “kinh đô ánh sáng” Paris, nơi tập trung nhiều cửa hàng sang trọng bậc nhất Paris.
Khải Hoàn Môn
Place De La Concorde – quảng trường mang tên Hòa Hợp.
Assemblé National – tòa nhà Quốc Hội Pháp.
Place Du Trocadéro – quảng trường Trcadéro.
Đoàn dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 3: DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU: PARIS – THAM QUAN THÀNH PHỐ ( Ăn sáng/ trưa/ tối )
Đoàn dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
Musée Du Louvrre – Bảo tàng trưng bày những tuyệt tác nghệ thuật giá trị nhất thế giới. Hiện nay bảo tàng có đến 400.000 nghệ phẩm, cổ vật.
Đoàn dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng đại phương. Sau đó tiếp tục tham quan:  Tháp Eiffel – Du khắm ngằm toàn cảnh thành phố Paris từ tầng 2 của Tháp Eiffel. Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Paris về đêm.

NGÀY 4: DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU: PARIS ( Ăn sáng/ trưa/ tối )
Đoàn dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành tham quan tham Château De Versaille – cổ thành Versalles, nơi còn lưu giữ và bảo tồn các vật dụng của các triều vua Louis thứ 13,14,15.
Ăn trưa.
Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan Nhà thờ Sacré Couer trên đồi Monte Martre nổi tiếng. Sacré Couer hay còn gọi là nhà thờ Thánh tâm, nhà thờ Trái tim thiêng liêng, còn được gọi là "Lời thỉnh cầu chính yếu" (voeu principal) là một địa điểm nổi tiếng của Paris, nằm trên đỉnh đồi Montmartre, phía bắc thành phố Paris.
Đoàn tự do mua sắm quần áo thời trang, mỹ phẩm…
Ăn tối và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 5: DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU: PARIS – BRUSSELS ( Ăn sáng/ trưa/ tối )
Ăn sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Brussels – thủ đô của Bỉ. Đoàn dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Hoa ở trung tâm Grand Place – một trong những quảng trường cổ và nổi tiếng nhất thế giới. Sau bữa trưa, đoàn tham quan quảng trường Grand Place. Tiếp tục tham quan:
Manneken Pis – tượng chú bé đứng tè.
Pare Delais Du Cinquantenaire – công viên đẹp nhất thủ đô Bỉ.
Viện bảo tàng sinh học Atonium được thiết kế độc đáo theo mô hình phân tử cao 102 mét.
Pavilion Chinoise – Tour Japonais – ngôi chùa Trung Hoa và tháp Nhật Bản mang đặc thù bản sắc Châu Á được vua Napoleon II cho xây dựng ngay trung tâm thủ đô Brussels.
Đoàn dùng cơm tối. Về nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 6: DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU: BRUSSELS – COLOGNE – BONN ( Ăn sáng/ trưa/ tối )
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi Cologne – Đức, thành phố của nước hoa. Đến Cologne, quý khách tham quan nhà thờ Dome – một trong những nhà thờ cổ nhất thế giới với kiến trúc Gothic thời phục hưng đầy sắc màu cổ tích. Đoàn dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Tham quan và mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại lớn nhất thành phố Cologne. Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đi Bonn – quê hương của thiên tài âm nhạc Beethoven. Đoàn tham quan nhà tưởng niệm Beethoven. Tham quan và chụp hình các trường đại học nổi tiếng của Bonn. Đoàn dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá thành phố về đêm.

NGÀY 7: DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU: BONN – ROTTERDAM – LA HAYE – AMSTERDAM ( Ăn sáng/ trưa/ tối )
Đoàn dùng đểm tâm. Quý khách khởi đi Rotterdam – một trong những hải cảng lớn và bận rộn nhất thế giới. Đoàn dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Đến Rotterdam, quý khách tham quan thành phố với những khu phố hiện đại, hải cảng tấp nập. Sau đó, đoàn khởi hành đi LaHaye- nơi đặt trụ sở của chính phủ. Thành phố này là nơi có trụ sở của Eerste Kamer (thượng nghị viện) và Tweede Kamer (hạ nghị viện) của Nghị viện Hà Lan, tòa án quốc tế La Haye, Binnehof – quốc hội Hà Lan. Đoàn tiếp tục đi Amsterdam - thủ đô chính thức của Hà Lan và cũng là trung tâm kinh tế, chính trị, văn hóa của Hà Lan.
Đoàn dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nhận phòng khách sạn. Tự do dạo phố hoặc khám phá khu “đèn đỏ” nổi tiếng và có một không hai trên thế giới.

NGÀY 8: DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU: AMSTERDAM ( Ăn sáng/ trưa/ tối )
Đoàn dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn bắt đầu tham quan:
Miền quê hiền hòa với những chiếc cối xay gió WINDMILLS tiêu biểu của Hà Lan.
Wooden Shoes Shop – tham quan xưởng .
Cheese Factory – cơ sở sản xuất formage (pho-mat) nổi tiếng.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan thành phố Amsterdam với:
Royal Palace – cung điện Hoàng Gia – nơi nữ hoàng Béatrice tiếp đón các nguyên thủ quốc gia và các đoàn ngoại giao.
Diamond Factory – một trong các trung tâm chế tác kim cương nổi tiếng thế giới.
Du thuyền trên kênh đào Hà Lan.
Đoàn dùng cơm tối. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, tự do khám phá thành phố về đêm.

NGÀY 9: DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU: AMSTERDAM – VIỆT NAM (Ăn Sáng)
Đoàn dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Tự do sinh hoạt. Xe đưa đoàn ra phi trường Shipol làm thủ tục đáp máy bay về Hồ Chí Minh/Tân Sơn Nhất. Đoàn ăn uống và nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

NGÀY 10: DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU: VIỆT NAM
Đến Tp.Hồ Chí Minh, xe đón đoàn về điểm hẹn. Lưu luyến chia tay và kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại trong những chương trình sau.

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)

KHỞI HÀNH TỪ TP.HCM    2.690 EUR/KHÁCH
KHỞI HÀNH TỪ HÀ NỘI    2.740 EUR/KHÁCH

DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM:
Vé máy bay chặng quốc tế: Tp.HCM (Hanoi) – Paris // Amsterdam – Tp.HCM (Hanoi)
Thuế, phụ phí xăng dầu, phí an ninh, phí sân bay phi trường 2 nước.
Khách sạn 3 sao đầy đủ tiện nghi,  tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi. Trong trường hợp cần thiết vì lý do giới tính, phòng ba sẽ được bố trí.
Thư mời Schengen.
Hướng dẫn viên theo đoàn suốt tuyến.
Hướng dẫn viên địa phương nói tiếng Việt.
Ăn uống theo chương trình.
Xe đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình
Phí tham quan theo chương trình
Quà tặng lưu niệm: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế với mức đền bù 55.000EUR/trường hợp.

DỊCH VỤ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên sáu tháng.
Chí phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình.
Tip cho Hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 10EUR/khách/ngày.
Phí Visa Schengen (60EUR), phí dịch thuật hồ sơ (30EUR).

GHI CHÚ:
Quý khách vui lòng xem kỹ chương trình, giá tour, phần bao gồm và không bao gồm được liệt kê chi tiết trong chương trình.  
Giá tour dựa trên số lượng khách tối thiểu là 15 khách. Trong trường hợp số lượng khách khởi hành dười 15 khách Online Travel và khách hàng sẽ thỏa thuận lại ngày khởi hành hoặc khách hàng sẽ đồng ý đóng thêm phí chênh lệch (300EUR) để khởi hành đúng ngày.
Số ngày đi có thể thay đổi nhưng số đêm thật ở Châu Âu vẫn bằng nhau.
Chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của đoàn nhưng tổng số  điểm tham quan không thay đổi.
Hàng không sử dụng : Cathay Pacific hoặc China Airlines (hoặc tương đương).
Online Travel được quyền thay nhiều hãng hàng không khác nhau tiện nhất cho chuyến đi: CI, KE, CX…
Khởi hành tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh, tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Khởi hành tại Hà Nội, tập trung tại Hà Nội
Thuế hàng không có thể thay đổi không báo trước theo qui định của hàng không tại thời điểm xuất vé.  
Đề nghị Quý khách đi đầy đủ những điểm shopping bắt buộc trong chương trình.
Chương trình này có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời tiết và tình hình tại các điểm tham quan
Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : khủng bố, thiên tai…hoặc do có sự cố, có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa, xe…thì Cty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh.
Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

QUY TRÌNH ĐĂNG KÝ VÀ THỰC HIỆN:
Khách hàng điền phiếu đăng ký và cung cấp hồ sơ xin Visa trước ngày khởi hành chậm nhất là 2 tuần.
Đóng tiền đặt cọc tour 1.000EUR hoặc VND theo tỷ giá thị trường tự do.
Online Travel hướng dẫn thủ tục Visa, cách điền các mẫu đơn Visa, đăng ký ngày nộp hồ sơ, khách hàng phải có mặt để nộp hồ sơ và mang theo hồ sơ bảng chính để đối chiếu.

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH TRỰC TUYẾN -ONLINE TRAVEL CO., LTD
ĐT: (84-4) 62703013–62703020
Fax: (84-4) 62703014
Website: www.dulichvietnam247.com.vn
Email: Sales@dulichvietnam247.com.vn

----------

